# JBL GTO-3EZ



## pipeliner (Oct 17, 2014)

I just installed this 3 channel amp in my 14 vw touareg to power my front stock speakers and a jl audio 6.5" microsub(fits perfect under spare tire) and its the perfect amp for my needs. I tried to use a dq61 from audio control to a kenwood xr900-5 amp but the vw brain would sense a false load and shut the speaker outputs down so it was no good. I didn't want to go all out with a mosconi or audison processor since its my wifes car anyway. The jbl amp has a hi2 setting to trick oem brains which works perfect and doesn't need a remote turn on either. I have the front crossover set to around 75hz and sub @ 60hz and the sound this amp puts out is fantastic the class a/b amp for the fronts sounds so detailed and clean and the sub class d amp has a lot of power. The ez set up feature of this amp is awesome it set the gains perfect no more multimeter for me. I set the head unit to where I know it clips and cuts the bass frequency down faded all the way to the front(I'm using the stock amp for the rear fill) put the cd in set the gains with the led's and done, gains set perfectly. I'm really surprised at how much better the stock speakers sound they came alive when crossed over and fed good clean power. The jl microsub is the best car audio purchase I've ever made the sub really pumps out musical bass and will dig deep when called for well done jl audio the manual for the sub says max 150 watts rms but it handles the jbl 350watts rms with ease. I hope this review will help people when looking for an amplifier for tricky german automobiles.  Thanks I've learned so much on this forum.


----------

